# Speaker repair in Montreal?



## bionic (Mar 31, 2008)

I have two CTS speakers and one needs a solder repair and the other needs to be reconed. Figured I would just order the kit from Weber and hopefully have it done in town. Anybody know who does this?


----------



## stratele52 (Oct 25, 2010)

The best is Mike Gillespie, at Ste-Anne-de-Bellevue. 514-457-3991. It's not easy to speak to him at phone, but he his the best speaker tech in the Montreal area. He is english speaking.


----------



## bionic (Mar 31, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks so much:thanks5qx:


----------



## stratele52 (Oct 25, 2010)

Long time , did you go to see Mike ?


----------

